# Memory controller load



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey hey.

I have the last many months trying to figure out why my Graphicscard crash in games, and why i get some BSOD. I have used GPU-Z to monitor some different values.

The last couple of days i have noticed that after crashing in a Game Like DDO or Bad Company 2, where "the kernel driver has restarted the graphics driver" or whatever it says, that GPU-Z says that the Memory Controller is 100% constant!

I can start up games again, but the framerate or just how the game runs is like a computer that is not supposed to be able to run games such as that. Like the memory is insufficient or out!

Is there a way to get it back to normal or zero without rebooting the computer? I've tried to find subjects on the forums around the net to see if anyone else has Memory Controller load 100% and people might seem to think it's a software glitch. But having the games acting like they do after a crash i'm starting to think that GPU-Z are actually Reading correct!

(by the way, still battling with not being able to game because of these BSOD and Kernel shut downs  )


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2010)

Hi Tai, fill out your system specs in the user cp and we can possibly get around to helping you out with your problem. Welcome to TPU, the best forum I've ever been on


----------



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

I love you allready!

CP should be filled in now.


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2010)

Ok, thanks for filling out your specs. That's a nice solid rig you've got there  I'm not actually informed enough on an i5 setup to help with the processor side of things but as a fellow Nvidia grapic card user I have had similar problems. What drivers are you currently running? Some of the newer ones have an issue with going back to power adaptive clocks in the middle of games or after exiting game and then remain on those lower clocks when you then start a new game. Also CUDA implementation can cause some unusual conflicts. I actually use to have my computer switch off when going into games menus as it seems my power supply would just collapse under the amount of frames it was churning out, I sorted that out by changed the PCIe connectors attached to it but it seems like something else for you.


----------



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

I'm using the Forceware drivers 196.34 at the moment. But it really does not matter that much :-( I've tried with just about every driver out there, Official and not official, and it's the same results.


----------



## W1zzard (Mar 14, 2010)

it's my bet too that it's some software glitch


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2010)

TaiSegel said:


> I'm using the Forceware drivers 196.34 at the moment. But it really does not matter that much :-( I've tried with just about every driver out there, Official and not official, and it's the same results.



Ok well at least you have pretty much eliminated the drivers as a cause so thats good. I find a process of elimination works best with these sort of problems. Without coming across as patronising, I assume you correctly uninstall the previous drivers and clear out any remnants before installing the new ones?


----------



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

Yup. Uninstall the drivers, boot to Safemode, Run Driver Sweeper, Boot to normal, and installing the drivers i want. That's the way to do it right?


----------



## overclocking101 (Mar 14, 2010)

is there any other software running at the time of the crashes?? what temps is the gpu running at?


----------



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

The Temp of the GPU is under 50 when not in use, and Just about or under 70 when gaming. Depends also how high i turn up my Case Fans or GPU fan. The GPU fan is only on 40%. I have tried to Stress test it with Furmark and everything ran fine, even when the temp reached around 85. An no errors. And suddenly with no reason at all. It crashes 3 seconds after a new test. Also tested it with different AA settings. And it looks like it does not mater either. So head should not be a problem.

The computer is currently fresh installed, only with WIN7 updates, MSN, Skype, and steam (for the games) Tried to reinstall sense i got told that Daemon tools might cause such errors, so have not installed anything else so far than mentioned above.,


----------



## TaiSegel (Mar 14, 2010)

Hey hey.

I have attached a Sensorlog from GPU-Z here.

I rebooted the computer, Started GPU-Z and entered Bad Company 2. Afrter 3 minutes in total. The Graphics driver crashed. 

If you look on the log, the GPU load goes from 0 to 100 on the 3 minuttes, when it reach the 100% the graphics driver crashed, and the Memory load goes from 25% to 100% and stays there.

Is the GPU load a normal behavior?


----------



## LifeOnMars (Mar 14, 2010)

TaiSegel said:


> Yup. Uninstall the drivers, boot to Safemode, Run Driver Sweeper, Boot to normal, and installing the drivers i want. That's the way to do it right?



Yep that's fine mate


----------

